# South Africa Merckx list +updates



## innergel

OK everyone. Here is the big list and what everyone has requested. If you noted a preference, such as color or frame, I noted that as best as possible. I've got all the info for everyone except atpjunkie and kjmumc. The names are next to the frames in the order I received them. Now is the time to work out who wants what. My name by the two frames is what I would prefer, but if someone else wants one of those, I'd be glad to let them have it. I realistically could only get one anyway. 

1. I emailed Rashid this week and told him we had what appears to be at least 16 orders. I asked him for more details on the frames and to verify his pricing on each. No word back from him yet.

2. I should have a quote from a shipping agent in the next few days. This will be for the portion from SA to Dallas. I'm planning on the frames being individually boxed, put on a pallet and air shipped to our Corporate warehouse in Dallas. It's looking good so far. I'm still trying to get a final harmonized tariff code for the frames. There will be customs on them. 

3. I used the FedEx website to spot checked some shipping rates from Dallas to the postal codes that were given to me. Depending on where you are, the rates ranged from roughly $20-70 per frame, with most being under $40. This is just to get us in the ballpark. I spoke again to our director of global logistics and he said we could use our Corporate discount. So the final rates should be less expensive than that. 

All right, here's the list. If I have left you off the list, I'm sorry. It was an oversight. Let me know and I'll add you. If there is not a name by a frame, then we can add one. Some people have asked me to put them next to a frame with a 57 top tube or something similar. I will stress that it's *your responsibility to tell me what size you want based on the details listed*, which is seattube length. If you are not sure of the sizing, please do some research and let me know what you want. I don't want to be responsible for making a sizing decision for anyone else. 

*Arcobaleno
60 – Innergel (1)
58 – barry1021 (1)
52 – kaytee, zmudhsark (1)

Corsa 01
52 
53 -- merckxmad
55 – RaiderHater
56 – kaytee
57 – minneso
58 – d64

Strada
51
52 – kaytee (alternate)
55
57
58 – atpjunkie (domo)
60 
61 – innergel (2), atpjunkie (domo)


MXL
53 – singlecross, zmudshark (2), merckxmad
54 -- singlecross
54
54
55 – toomanybikes, RaiderHater
56 – minneso, barry1021 (2)
58 – ctam (Telekom preferred), barry1021 (3, no Telekom)
58 – nickb4
58 -- profkrispy
59 -- es13
*


----------



## singlecross

*Thanks for the update Innergel*

Thanks for the update Innergel. For reference here again is the geometry chart that I have. I can't confirm this published chart as 100% accurate and it is my understanding that SOME Merckx frames come with SOME variation compared to the published geometry charts. I guess that adds to the Merckx mystique...

If anyone has a 53cm or 54cm Merckx (MXL, Corsa, Etc..) with century geometry and could measure standover for me it would be much appreciated... Thanks

singlecross


----------



## barry1021

*I probably didn't make this clear*



innergel said:


> OK everyone. Here is the big list and what everyone has requested. If you noted a preference, such as color or frame, I noted that as best as possible. I've got all the info for everyone except atpjunkie and kjmumc. The names are next to the frames in the order I received them. Now is the time to work out who wants what. My name by the two frames is what I would prefer, but if someone else wants one of those, I'd be glad to let them have it. I realistically could only get one anyway.
> 
> 1. I emailed Rashid this week and told him we had what appears to be at least 16 orders. I asked him for more details on the frames and to verify his pricing on each. No word back from him yet.
> 
> 2. I should have a quote from a shipping agent in the next few days. This will be for the portion from SA to Dallas. I'm planning on the frames being individually boxed, put on a pallet and air shipped to our Corporate warehouse in Dallas. It's looking good so far. I'm still trying to get a final harmonized tariff code for the frames. There will be customs on them.
> 
> 3. I used the FedEx website to spot checked some shipping rates from Dallas to the postal codes that were given to me. Depending on where you are, the rates ranged from roughly $20-70 per frame, with most being under $40. This is just to get us in the ballpark. I spoke again to our director of global logistics and he said we could use our Corporate discount. So the final rates should be less expensive than that.
> 
> All right, here's the list. If I have left you off the list, I'm sorry. It was an oversight. Let me know and I'll add you. If there is not a name by a frame, then we can add one. Some people have asked me to put them next to a frame with a 57 top tube or something similar. I will stress that it's *your responsibility to tell me what size you want based on the details listed*, which is seattube length. If you are not sure of the sizing, please do some research and let me know what you want. I don't want to be responsible for making a sizing decision for anyone else.
> 
> *Arcobaleno
> 60 – Innergel (1)
> 58 – barry1021 (3)
> 52 – kaytee
> 
> Corsa 01
> 52
> 53
> 55 – teoteoteo (2), merckxmad, RaiderHater
> 56 – kaytee
> 57 – barry1021 (3)
> 58 – d64
> 
> Strada
> 51
> 52 – kaytee (alternate)
> 55
> 57
> 58 – atpjunkie (domo)
> 60 – cannibal, kjmumc
> 61 – innergel (2), atpjunkie (domo)
> 
> 
> MXL
> 53 – singlecross, zmudshark
> 54 - singlecross
> 54
> 54
> 55 – toomanybikes, teoteoteo (1), merckxmad, RaiderHater
> 56 – barry1021 (2)
> 58 – barry1021 (2, no Telekom)
> 58 – nickb4
> 58
> 59*


I am on the list many times, but I am only looking for one bike, Innergel. My first preference is the Arcobelano, if that doesnt work out then the MX leader 56, then the 58. You can delete me from the Corsa list. Since we don't know prices or schemes yet, I thought I gave a priority list for one purchase, sorry for the confusion if any

b21


----------



## zmudshark

barry1021 said:


> I am on the list many times, but I am only looking for one bike, Innergel. My first preference is the Arcobelano, if that doesnt work out then the MX leader 56, then the 58. You can delete me from the Corsa list. Since we don't know prices or schemes yet, I thought I gave a priority list for one purchase, sorry for the confusion if any
> 
> b21


Geez Barry, here I thought you were going to open a shop and quit the rat race.


----------



## innergel

I understand what you meant. I just put everyone down next to any frame they mentioned with their preference noted in parentheses as a placeholder. I figured we could weed off the multiple listings once this thread was posted. I'll make an edit to the original list to note what you've said here.

I didn't think anyone wanted multiple frames except for kaytee. She wants one for her and one for Mr. kaytee. What a good wife she is :thumbsup: Can I get her to call Mrs Gel and have a little chat  



barry1021 said:


> I am on the list many times, but I am only looking for one bike, Innergel. My first preference is the Arcobelano, if that doesnt work out then the MX leader 56, then the 58. You can delete me from the Corsa list. Since we don't know prices or schemes yet, I thought I gave a priority list for one purchase, sorry for the confusion if any
> 
> b21


----------



## innergel

kjmumc is out. that's one conflict taken care of. original list above edited. consider it correct as of this post.


----------



## teoteoteo

Great Innergel. I'm still in. Thanks for all of this.


----------



## KayTee

innergel said:


> I didn't think anyone wanted multiple frames except for kaytee. She wants one for her and one for Mr. kaytee. What a good wife she is :thumbsup: Can I get her to call Mrs Gel and have a little chat


Hey, all Mrs. Gel has to do to understand the "Merckx mystique" is ride of these bad boys herself, right?  

Great job, Innergel - this is exciting! You mentioned color preferences. I don't have one, although I understand the Arcos are all blue, which suits me just fine for the 52. Mr. Tee will take whatever color Rashid has in the 56 Corsa 01, although if asked I bet he'd prefer yellow or red. I spec'd alternate choices in case either of our first choices looks not to have its fork. Thanks!!


----------



## innergel

I think Mr KayTee is in luck. I think all the Corsa's are red. And I think they all have forks!



KayTee said:


> Hey, all Mrs. Gel has to do to understand the "Merckx mystique" is ride of these bad boys herself, right?
> 
> Great job, Innergel - this is exciting! You mentioned color preferences. I don't have one, although I understand the Arcos are all blue, which suits me just fine for the 52. Mr. Tee will take whatever color Rashid has in the 56 Corsa 01, although if asked I bet he'd prefer yellow or red. I spec'd alternate choices in case either of our first choices looks not to have its fork. Thanks!!


----------



## MerckxMad

*Change Requested*

Innergel,

Based on the geometry chart above, please change my request to a 53 Corsa 01 or MXL. I'm the guy that requested a 55 top tube. Thanks much!

MerckxMad


----------



## barry1021

Does anyone have a discription or idea or pix of what the"blue" Arcobelano might actually look like?

b21


----------



## innergel

barry1021 said:


> Does anyone have a discription or idea or pix of what the"blue" Arcobelano might actually look like?
> 
> b21


It's a light powder blue. I'd say it was similar colors to the old Domo paint scheme, without the black. I did a quick search and couldn't find a picture. Maybe someone else will have some luck.

MerckxMad, I made the change.


----------



## singlecross

*Here you go Barry*

Here you go Barry... I believe this to be correct although these things are halfway around the World and I wouldn't take anything for granted until Rashid gets details to Innergel.

singlecross


----------



## Henry Porter

Sorry I missed the original thread. How much are these running for? I might be in.

Grazie.


----------



## KayTee

barry1021 said:


> Does anyone have a discription or idea or pix of what the"blue" Arcobelano might actually look like?
> 
> b21


More images of another Arcobaleno Eddy at 
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=arcobaleno+eddy+merckx+bicycle&gbv=2


----------



## barry1021

We haven't got to price yet Henry, Innergel has graciously organized the WANT list, to determine numbers and more info is being gathered. Nothing written in stone here, so look at the list in the thread and let Innergel know your interest.

Thank you for the pix of the arcobalano everyone. I want it. Yes sir I do.

b21


----------



## Henry Porter

I may be interested in that 59 MXL.


----------



## innergel

That's it. Good find singlecross. I want one too! Barry, do you want me to take you off the other frames?

Don't everyone hold your breath on lots of details from Rashid. He's very slow to respond. Like I said before, we'll be lucky to get a color scheme and top tube length on each. 

And to everyone who's asked, I do not have pricing on anything yet. When I have it, you'll have it. I promise. 



singlecross said:


> Here you go Barry... I believe this to be correct although these things are halfway around the World and I wouldn't take anything for granted until Rashid gets details to Innergel.
> 
> singlecross


----------



## barry1021

innergel said:


> That's it. Good find singlecross. I want one too! Barry, do you want me to take you off the other frames?
> 
> Don't everyone hold your breath on lots of details from Rashid. He's very slow to respond. Like I said before, we'll be lucky to get a color scheme and top tube length on each.
> 
> And to everyone who's asked, I do not have pricing on anything yet. When I have it, you'll have it. I promise.


I would say it confirms my priority list is in the order I want, but until we get the price list and details I would keep it this way. I will either go for this one or an MX Leader


----------



## Marz

I think I need to chime in here and let you know that I have been dealing with Rashid to acquire a Merckx frame after innergel's initial postings. As I'm in Australia I didn't think I could or should join the group buy, it would obviously be impractical.

The upshot is that I reserved a yellow 53cm MX Leader before the list came out and am just waiting for a shipping cost from him. So he must have more than one 53 MXL if he has included it on the inventory. Does anyone know if he has more than one of each size that he listed?


----------



## ctam

*Put me down for an MXL*

I'd be interested in a 58cm MXL (team telekom.....well, just about any color will do actually). 

Is that geometry table for steel Merckx frames??? Seems different than the one Wrench Science has for the Merckx Corsa Extra 7-11 frames. ?????


----------



## Henry Porter

Marz said:


> I think I need to chime in here and let you know that I have been dealing with Rashid to acquire a Merckx frame after innergel's initial postings. As I'm in Australia I didn't think I could or should join the group buy, it would obviously be impractical.
> 
> The upshot is that I reserved a yellow 53cm MX Leader before the list came out and am just waiting for a shipping cost from him. So he must have more than one 53 MXL if he has included it on the inventory. Does anyone know if he has more than one of each size that he listed?


How much was it?


----------



## Marz

All the steel frames are on special and he's asking R6500 for the MX Leader which converts to about $AUD850 or $USD800!

I'm still waiting for the shipping cost so I still haven't paid him. As Innergel says, he's slow to reply.


----------



## Marz

BTW, I asked Rashid to measure TT of the 53cm MX Leader and he came up with a 53.5cm top tube. Sounds a bit short, I would have expected at least 54 or 54.5

It doesn't square with the geometry chart but I did read somewhere that the geometry was changed for the newer frames.


----------



## innergel

Marz said:


> All the steel frames are on special and he's asking R6500 for the MX Leader which converts to about $AUD850 or $USD800!
> 
> I'm still waiting for the shipping cost so I still haven't paid him. As Innergel says, he's slow to reply.


Thanks for this info Marz. The price you paid is the same as whats on his website. Good to see he isn't trying to profiteer on this deal. At least not yet. Hopefully the shipping charge isn't outrageous.

Now if he'll just respond to my emails! I think I'm going to have to call him to get the info everyone wants. 

I'm excited for you!! That yellow paint scheme is my favorite.

PS - the list is updated as of Sunday 630pm CST. If I missed you, let me know and I'll add you.


----------



## innergel

ctam, you have been added to the 58 MXL. will you please post the geometry chart from Wrench Science. 




ctam said:


> I'd be interested in a 58cm MXL (team telekom.....well, just about any color will do actually).
> 
> Is that geometry table for steel Merckx frames??? Seems different than the one Wrench Science has for the Merckx Corsa Extra 7-11 frames. ?????


----------



## Henry Porter

Marz said:


> All the steel frames are on special and he's asking R6500 for the MX Leader which converts to about $AUD850 or $USD800!
> 
> I'm still waiting for the shipping cost so I still haven't paid him. As Innergel says, he's slow to reply.


Thanks for the reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## Marz

The last time I called him he told me he can't give these frames away in South Africa. Everyone wants carbon fibre. 

He also has Team SC and other older alu bikes too.

Innergel, you found the holy grail.


----------



## innergel

He told me the same thing too. I think you'd hear it from any bike shop re:steel frames. This is definitely a niche market. I'm glad I found the shop and I'm really hoping he comes through on his end. He just needs to pick up the pace on the communications and we'll get most, if not all of them, sold. 

If I don't hear from him this week, I'll call him. 



Marz said:


> The last time I called him he told me he can't give these frames away in South Africa. Everyone wants carbon fibre.
> 
> He also has Team SC and other older alu bikes too.
> 
> Innergel, you found the holy grail.


----------



## ctam

*frame geometry*

This is the geometry table from Wrench Science for the steel 7-11 corsa extra frames. It's slightly different than the other table posted earlier. Not sure if one table is supposed to be for aluminum/carbon frames or what???? Does anyone know for certain?

....hopefully the picture will load (cross fingers).


----------



## barry1021

*Hmmm, he can't give them away*



innergel said:


> He told me the same thing too. I think you'd hear it from any bike shop re:steel frames. This is definitely a niche market. I'm glad I found the shop and I'm really hoping he comes through on his end. He just needs to pick up the pace on the communications and we'll get most, if not all of them, sold.
> 
> If I don't hear from him this week, I'll call him.


in S.A, an American calls and wants to do a bulk purchase and he doesn't get right back? I am guessing he is a better cyclist than businessman.....he sounds like a flake, wouldn't feel comfortable dealing direct, thanks again Innergel

b21


----------



## innergel

*Master list*

The master list in the first post is updated and correct as of Monday 3-24-08 at 850am. If I missed you, please let me know. The PM's and emails are flying fast and furious. 

Still no word from Rashid.


----------



## barry1021

*Innergel*



innergel said:


> The master list in the first post is updated and correct as of Monday 3-24-08 at 850am. If I missed you, please let me know. The PM's and emails are flying fast and furious.
> 
> Still no word from Rashid.


You now have others in line for the 56 and 58 MXL. If he only has one of each, both folks can jump ahead of me. I have serious bike issues right now-can't stop buying. I am looking to get the Arco if that works and then if not, I will queue up behind the two new additions for the MXL, since I already have one.

b21


----------



## innergel

Thanks Barry. I changed the order above to reflect this. If he had multiples, then I listed the size multiple times, e.g. 58 MXL is on there three times.

As a side note, if anyone is interested in either of the two I have my name on, then let me know. Reality is that I will probably only get one (preferably the Arco), or none if Mrs Gel has any say. 



barry1021 said:


> You now have others in line for the 56 and 58 MXL. If he only has one of each, both folks can jump ahead of me. I have serious bike issues right now-can't stop buying. I am looking to get the Arco if that works and then if not, I will queue up behind the two new additions for the MXL, since I already have one.
> 
> b21


----------



## tv_vt

*Team SC?*

Do you know what sizes and colors he has in the SC?

Thanks,

Thom


----------



## barry1021

*Yes*



innergel said:


> Thanks Barry. I changed the order above to reflect this. If he had multiples, then I listed the size multiple times, e.g. 58 MXL is on there three times.
> 
> As a side note, if anyone is interested in either of the two I have my name on, then let me know. Reality is that I will probably only get one (preferably the Arco), or none if Mrs Gel has any say.


i should have said you now have 4 people for three, but you know what I meant......

b21


----------



## innergel

You know what? I've been thinking about this today and it's really starting to piss me off. 

1. Rashid tells Marz he can't give the frames away in SA. 
2. I told the him at least 10 times when I was there I could sell them. 
3. Others email him and mention I told them about his shop.
4. I send him buyers via the internet from Australia. 
5. I email him multiple times telling him that I have orders for him and simply need more details on the frames. I outline what is wanted so all he has to do is fill in the blank.
6. I tell him I have taken care of freight from SA to the US.
7. And STILL the dude does not email me back. 

If everyone wasn't so hyped on these frames and I didn't want to see them ridden, I'd tell the dude to piss off. I mean we are handing the guy orders for frames he was in all likelihood going to write off. How much easier can it be? Does he want the orders or not? Crappy service, indeed. 

PS - I'm in a crappy mood today. 



barry1021 said:


> in S.A, an American calls and wants to do a bulk purchase and he doesn't get right back? I am guessing he is a better cyclist than businessman.....he sounds like a flake, wouldn't feel comfortable dealing direct, thanks again Innergel
> 
> b21


----------



## Marz

Yes, I'm feeling the same way. I'm thinking of picking up the 52 corsa 01 as well to compare sizes, I've told him I might get two (hope that's not stepping on anyone's toes, let me know) because the price is so attractive and he still makes me wait.

WTF. I email him and after a couple of days I call him and then he emails me quickly but I feel I have to constantly call him to get any momentum.

If it's going to be this slow after I've handed over the money, as in he takes his time to package the frame and take it to the airport or call the courier or whatever, it's going to be too frustrating.

Surely he's looking at at least $USD10,000 for stuff he was probably going to write off. Unless he's insanely busy, with an order for over 16 bikes he should be burning the midnight oil.

I just don't understand what is up with him and I don't really want to call again. I'm in a mind to relax and wait to see how long he's going to take to get back to me.

Also the photos he sent me were incredibly shaky and overexposed so that I really couldn't get any information about the colour or what the frame looks like.

To say this guy is frustrating is a gross understatement.


----------



## barry1021

*All good points*



Marz said:


> Yes, I'm feeling the same way. I'm thinking of picking up the 52 corsa 01 as well to compare sizes, I've told him I might get two (hope that's not stepping on anyone's toes, let me know) because the price is so attractive and he still makes me wait.
> 
> WTF. I email him and after a couple of days I call him and then he emails me quickly but I feel I have to constantly call him to get any momentum.
> 
> If it's going to be this slow after I've handed over the money, as in he takes his time to package the frame and take it to the airport or call the courier or whatever, it's going to be too frustrating.
> 
> Surely he's looking at at least $USD10,000 for stuff he was probably going to write off. Unless he's insanely busy, with an order for over 16 bikes he should be burning the midnight oil.
> 
> I just don't understand what is up with him and I don't really want to call again. I'm in a mind to relax and wait to see how long he's going to take to get back to me.
> 
> Also the photos he sent me were incredibly shaky and overexposed so that I really couldn't get any information about the colour or what the frame looks like.
> 
> To say this guy is frustrating is a gross understatement.


Had innergel not been there and bought from him, i would not be involved, but i don't get it.....

b21


----------



## Marz

It is said that patience is a virtue.

Innergel's working harder than Rashid that's for sure.

Maybe Rashid's overwhelmed with all the work we've given him. He was probably doing quite well selling his carbon Merckx bikes when, all of a sudden, like a tsunami, everyone wants the steel bikes he's been sitting on for years. At the moment, he's probably putting in his 8 hours, selling tubes and tires, shoes and lights and other stuff, ordering his stock, doing the repairs and occasionally glancing at our emails and thinking 'they're not going anywhere, I'll deal with them later'. Also it is Easter around the world and he's taking it easy.

Or maybe he's one disorganised mo-fo.


----------



## singlecross

Marz said:


> It is said that patience is a virtue.
> 
> Innergel's working harder than Rashid that's for sure.
> 
> Maybe Rashid's overwhelmed with all the work we've given him. He was probably doing quite well selling his carbon Merckx bikes when, all of a sudden, like a tsunami, everyone wants the steel bikes he's been sitting on for years. At the moment, he's probably putting in his 8 hours, selling tubes and tires, shoes and lights and other stuff, ordering his stock, doing the repairs and occasionally glancing at our emails and thinking 'they're not going anywhere, I'll deal with them later'. Also it is Easter around the world and he's taking it easy.
> 
> Or maybe he's one disorganised mo-fo.


I have no idea how Rashid runs his buisness. The two things I do know is that he's hardly making any money on these frames at his pricing and he's going to have more work in terms of photos,measuring, packing, shipping,and whatever else. Plus the lost sales of parts and building these frames through his shop. Less money for more work is not a great motivator. His only incentives to sell is to move several units of old stock at one shot and the reputation of his buisiness to create repeat customers. He knows once this deal is done we're not coming back so it's a liquidation deal to him. Right or wrong, smart ot not, he'll get to us when he wants to. Agreed that it's frustrating from our end and I'm just trying to provide some perspective. That said, if I had a firm commitment to move 16 units of old stock from my shop, I'd be all OVER it.

Thanks again for a great job covering this thing from our end Innergel. I appreciate it.

singlecross


----------



## barry1021

*isn't it more*



singlecross said:


> I have no idea how Rashid runs his buisness. The two things I do know is that he's hardly making any money on these frames at his pricing and he's going to have more work in terms of photos,measuring, packing, shipping,and whatever else. Plus the lost sales of parts and building these frames through his shop. Less money for more work is not a great motivator. His only incentives to sell is to move several units of old stock at one shot and the reputation of his buisiness to create repeat customers. He knows once this deal is done we're not coming back so it's a liquidation deal to him. Right or wrong, smart ot not, he'll get to us when he wants to. Agreed that it's frustrating from our end and I'm just trying to provide some perspective. That said, if I had a firm commitment to move 16 units of old stock from my shop, I'd be all OVER it.
> 
> Thanks again for a great job covering this thing from our end Innergel. I appreciate it.
> 
> singlecross


about cash flow than profit?? Turning some inventory that is not moving into quick cash should be manna from heaven........?


----------



## singlecross

barry1021 said:


> about cash flow than profit?? Turning some inventory that is not moving into quick cash should be manna from heaven........?


Yes, at this point with these frames it should be more about cash flow and getting liquid for Rashid rather than profit. He could then use the cash to invest in faster turning, more profitable items. We are his chance to get clean on these steel frames in one shot. Someone should explain all this buisiness theory to Rashid  ...

singlecross


----------



## MerckxMad

I can't comment on Rashid's business practices. I just hope he knows how to use a tape measure on a top tube. It seems that every geometry chart shows different measurements and Marz' comments have confused the issue even more. I'd hate to have us each spend a grand on Merckx paperweight.


----------



## zmudshark

Without exact measurements, I doubt if any of us will follow through with a purchase. Time will tell if Rashid is up to the task.

A hearty 'Thanks' to Innergel. I don't think I would undertake such an endeavor.


----------



## KayTee

+1 on the thanks, Innergel!


----------



## innergel

I emailed a guy I know in SA and asked him if he would be our guy on the ground. I'm not sure if he's close to the shop or not though. Hopefully he does us this favor. No word yet.

I've got the flu something fierce. No wonder I was in a bad mood Monday.


----------



## teoteoteo

innergel said:


> I emailed a guy I know in SA and asked him if he would be our guy on the ground. I'm not sure if he's close to the shop or not though. Hopefully he does us this favor. No word yet.
> 
> I've got the flu something fierce. No wonder I was in a bad mood Monday.


I'm soooo close to a nice bonus that will pay for the f&f and a nice build kit. It's sales so every phone call, email, or location visit I make I think "free merckx, free merckx, free merckx." If I say it 3 times it will come true right? 

Get yourself better and thanks for all of this. Trust me when I say if this never happens I'll find some way to spend the money.


----------



## innergel

*Update*

I just got the quote for air freight from SA to Dallas. Not good. It's so not good, it screws the deal. I have asked them to reprice shipping via ocean, which is 4-6 weeks transit time. Ocean freight will be much cheaper, so let's hope that works out. 

Issue 1 - I had to estimate the pallet size based on a bicycle box dimension, which I also estimated. If someone has a box for a frame and fork and can measure it for me, that will help with cost estimates. 

Issue 2 - Still no word from Rashid.

Issue 3 - No word back from the guy in SA I asked to help. 

This is what I meant by patience.


----------



## MerckxMad

There's a guy over on bikeforums.net who did his own group buy/sale of a bunch of Wilier framesets from a factory in Taiwan. I think the deal worked well for those who actually went through with it. I wonder if it's worth looking him up to get some tips/advice. IIRC, the framsets went for about $500 and the shipping was something like $80.


----------



## singlecross

innergel said:


> Issue 1 - I had to estimate the pallet size based on a bicycle box dimension, which I also estimated. If someone has a box for a frame and fork and can measure it for me, that will help with cost estimates.


Bike box dimensions are 48"L x 32"H x 10" D at the largest. That is a box for a complete bike in a large size. Hope this helps in estimating freight. 

singlecross


----------



## texbike

*box measurements*



innergel said:


> Issue 1 - I had to estimate the pallet size based on a bicycle box dimension, which I also estimated. If someone has a box for a frame and fork and can measure it for me, that will help with cost estimates.
> 
> .


Innergel, I just received a 56 cm frameset last week. It arrived in a box that was 40" long X 28" high X 7" wide. There was plenty of room in the box.

I hope this helps!

Texbike


----------



## innergel

Thanks for the measurements. Those are very close to what I estimated. The problem comes in because the boxes are oversized, but they don't weigh much. You can only get so many onto a pallet. If somehow we could get everything onto one pallet, that would help a lot. But I'll have to check on the size limits for a pallet to be sure. 

Not to mention that this all requires Rashid to do all the work on his side to get everything boxed properly and packed onto one pallet for shipping. Which isn't a given by any stretch. Best case is that I have to make another trip over for work and can take a day off and go down there and do it myself. That won't be for a while though, if at all. 

Hang in there everyone.


----------



## barry1021

innergel said:


> Thanks for the measurements. Those are very close to what I estimated. The problem comes in because the boxes are oversized, but they don't weigh much. You can only get so many onto a pallet. If somehow we could get everything onto one pallet, that would help a lot. But I'll have to check on the size limits for a pallet to be sure.
> 
> Not to mention that this all requires Rashid to do all the work on his side to get everything boxed properly and packed onto one pallet for shipping. Which isn't a given by any stretch. Best case is that I have to make another trip over for work and can take a day off and go down there and do it myself. That won't be for a while though, if at all.
> 
> Hang in there everyone.


In other words it's a brevet, not a sprint.

b21


----------



## cannibal

*delete cannibal from prestigious list*

Strada
51
52 – kaytee (alternate)
55
57
58 – atpjunkie (domo)
60 – cannibal
61 – innergel (2), atpjunkie (domo)

Innergel,
I humbly ask you to remove my name off the list. I've taken matters into my own hands. I'll keep you posted when/if frames arrive:Arcobaleno-60cm + Strada-60cm- supposedly next week- Respectfully, Cannibal


----------



## innergel

Probably a smart move on your part. I'll take you off. Should we consider the 60cm Arcobaleno on the list no longer available as well? 

edit: list correct as of 10pm 4-1-08



cannibal said:


> Strada
> 51
> 52 – kaytee (alternate)
> 55
> 57
> 58 – atpjunkie (domo)
> 60 – cannibal
> 61 – innergel (2), atpjunkie (domo)
> 
> Innergel,
> I humbly ask you to remove my name off the list. I've taken matters into my own hands. I'll keep you posted when/if frames arrive:Arcobaleno-60cm + Strada-60cm- supposedly next week- Respectfully, Cannibal


----------



## cannibal

*Don't count your chickens until they hatch.....*

I'll take you off. Should we consider the 60cm Arcobaleno on the list no longer available as well? edit: list correct as of 10pm 4-1-08[/QUOTE]

I don't want to place the cart in front of the horse. As soon as the product arrives, I will notify you to update the list. Sincerely, cannibal


----------



## teoteoteo

With both joy and sorrow I am pulling my name from the list. The good news is that I managed to find a too good to be true deal on an '05 Corsa 01. I'll post pics when I take ownership of the bike. 


Corsa 01
52 
53 -- merckxmad
55 – teoteoteo (2), RaiderHater
56 – kaytee
57 – minneso
58 – d64


MXL
53 – singlecross, zmudshark (2), merckxmad
54 -- singlecross
54
54
55 – toomanybikes, teoteoteo (1), RaiderHater
56 – minneso, barry1021 (2)
58 – ctam (Telekom preferred), barry1021 (3, no Telekom)
58 – nickb4
58 -- profkrispy
59 -- Henry Porter


----------



## innergel

Damn, they are dropping like flies. teo x 3 is out. So is Henry Porter. 

I'm sure that makes RaiderHater happy now though. That actually gets rid of a few conflicts. 

*List in OP updated and correct as of April 4, 3pmCST.*



teoteoteo said:


> With both joy and sorrow I am pulling my name from the list. The good news is that I managed to find a too good to be true deal on an '05 Corsa 01. I'll post pics when I take ownership of the bike.


----------



## barry1021

innergel said:


> Damn, they are dropping like flies. teo x 3 is out. So is Henry Porter.
> 
> I'm sure that makes RaiderHater happy now though. That actually gets rid of a few conflicts.
> 
> *List in OP updated and correct as of April 4, 3pmCST.*


Does it make the shipping more pallet-able?? (ooh I made a quip)

b21


----------



## minneso

*question*

I just ran across a 56cm Corsa Extra at my LBS and he wants 1100 firm. He mentioned it was a restoration and I have never seen the white with blue accent paint scheme.

Any thoughts? The price sounds a bit steep to me.

Cheers Eric in AZ

EDIT - I was asking for suggestions whether waiting for the suspect SA connection to come through or pulling the trigger on the local bike would be the best option. Thx Eric


----------



## es13

Hi, is it too late to get in on this? If not, I'd be interested in a 58 or 59 MXL...


----------



## barry1021

es13 said:


> Hi, is it too late to get in on this? If not, I'd be interested in a 58 or 59 MXL...


PM Innergel with your request, and your regular Email address. Probably not too late, but u shuld know this bird may not fly, despite Innergel's efforts....

b21


----------



## es13

barry1021 said:


> PM Innergel with your request, and your regular Email address. Probably not too late, but u shuld know this bird may not fly, despite Innergel's efforts....
> 
> b21


Thanks! I read through the history of the deal and it does sound like it's gotten a bit funky, but since innergel has obviously spent some time on this I wanted to check with him before contacting the seller directly.

Eric


----------



## Guest

Anyone who may be looking - there is a NOS MX Leader on eBay right now.

58 ctt and 57 seat tube.

I have bought from the seller in the past and the shipping and packing is top notch.


----------



## zmudshark

I think I *may* know of a 58cm Motorola MX Leader f/f that wil be available soon, as well. PM me if interested and for exact measurements.


----------



## cannibal

*product arrived*



innergel said:


> Probably a smart move on your part. I'll take you off. Should we consider the 60cm Arcobaleno on the list no longer available as well?
> 
> edit: list correct as of 10pm 4-1-08


Thanks innergel for your original idea and efforts regarding this project. I just received a 60 cm. Arcobaleno and 60 cm Strada from South Africa. Currently,.It's midnight in California, so I'm going to catch some winks. Frames look stunning, especially since they're approx. 10 years old, brand new, never built, pristine! Rashid did me right. I will post photos within the next 24 hours.


----------



## barry1021

*how was the packing?*



cannibal said:


> Thanks innergel for your original idea and efforts regarding this project. I just received a 60 cm. Arcobaleno and 60 cm Strada from South Africa. Currently,.It's midnight in California, so I'm going to catch some winks. Frames look stunning, especially since they're approx. 10 years old, brand new, never built, pristine! Rashid did me right. I will post photos within the next 24 hours.


they were the right size I take it. Good for you, I am re energized, hope we can get this done.......how much to ship too??

Innergel what do you think? Are we better trying in onesies and twosies so that maybe Rashid can get his head around the transaction?? You have put alot of time into this.......

b21


----------



## Marz

I have just got off the phone from Rashid having placed my order for the 53 MX Leader and 52 Corsa 0.1. He confirmed the 53 MX Leader geometry as 53cm ST c-t-c, 53.5 TT c-t-c so that screws up the geometry charts for me. I wonder if all his frames are near 10 years old as Cannibal's. How do you tell from the serial numbers or has this been posted before?

I asked if he could be thorough with the packaging due to a personal past bad experience. He reassured me that the frames would be packaged perfectly. After reading Cannibal's experience looks like he's coming through.

He told me that he had just sent a shipment to the USA, Cannibal's obviously, as I had asked about shipping time. He said 5 days to the states and should be a week for me in Australia.

Cannibal, did you have to pay any customs when picking up your frames?

So now I just sits and waits.


----------



## Marz

Oh, of course, thanks a million Innergel for your help and energy. I think that individual orders will be more successful.

He quoted shipping cost as (in US dollars), $185 or R1500 for one frame, $300 for two and $400 for three.


----------



## teoteoteo

Marz said:


> Oh, of course, thanks a million Innergel for your help and energy. I think that individual orders will be more successful.
> 
> He quoted shipping cost as (in US dollars), $185 or R1500 for one frame, $300 for two and $400 for three.


If we may ask what is he charging for the frames?


----------



## Marz

MXL, R6500

Corsa 0.1 R3500,

Then discount further by 10%. 

It's all on his website at this link: http://www.queens.co.za/specials.htm

Divide by 8 to convert Rand to U.S.dollars.

I should mention that those shipping costs were to Australia, but Cannibal, who I assume is in the U.S. should have a better idea for shipping there.


----------



## cannibal

barry1021 said:


> they were the right size I take it. Good for you, I am re energized, hope we can get this done.......how much to ship too??
> 
> Innergel what do you think? Are we better trying in onesies and twosies so that maybe Rashid can get his head around the transaction?? You have put alot of time into this.......
> 
> b21


They were the right size and in pristine condition. Shipping was $300 + 28 dollars worth of paperwork to pick up at customs at Los Angeles International, two frames and forks in one box.


----------



## Guest

cannibal said:


> Strada
> 51
> 52 – kaytee (alternate)
> 55
> 57
> 58 – atpjunkie (domo)
> 60 – cannibal
> 61 – innergel (2), atpjunkie (domo)
> 
> Innergel,
> I humbly ask you to remove my name off the list. I've taken matters into my own hands. I'll keep you posted when/if frames arrive:Arcobaleno-60cm + Strada-60cm- supposedly next week- Respectfully, Cannibal


The thing that I keep coming back to here is this.

One of our forum members takes the bit between the teeth to get this thing organized, puts a ton of work and effort into it and puts his name down for one (1) frame.

Other forum members figure they better act fast or they may not get the one they want so they sidestep the group effort, and do a direct buy, in the process taking the frame our organizer has pegged, as well as another.

I hope you will be very happy with the frames but I honestly feel that Innergel has been treated extremely shabbily here. His find, his effort , his good work and he ends up empty handed.

It's not right.


----------



## Marz

Toomanybikes, I hope you're not including me in the 'other forum members' reference. I'm in Australia and couldn't possibly participate in the group buy. Also, I asked Innergel for the contact way before the group buy was discussed on this forum.

Anyway, isn't Innergel down for a 61cm? Cannibal bought the 60cm frames.


----------



## Guest

Marz said:


> Toomanybikes, I hope you're not including me in the 'other forum members' reference. I'm in Australia and couldn't possibly participate in the group buy. Also, I asked Innergel for the contact way before the group buy was discussed on this forum.
> 
> Anyway, isn't Innergel down for a 61cm? Cannibal bought the 60cm frames.


No I'm not.

Innergel wanted that 60 cm Arcobaleno.


----------



## Marz

Right. I read the quote you posted with Innergel's name down for the 61cm Strada. I then scrolled back and found the initial list with Innergel's name next to the 60 Arcobaleno

Have to agree there.


----------



## cannibal

*take a deep breath and relax*



toomanybikes said:


> The thing that I keep coming back to here is this.
> 
> One of our forum members takes the bit between the teeth to get this thing organized, puts a ton of work and effort into it and puts his name down for one (1) frame.
> 
> Other forum members figure they better act fast or they may not get the one they want so they sidestep the group effort, and do a direct buy, in the process taking the frame our organizer has pegged, as well as another.
> 
> I hope you will be very happy with the frames but I honestly feel that Innergel has been treated extremely shabbily here. His find, his effort , his good work and he ends up empty handed.
> 
> It's not right.


Apparently, you and Innergel don't exchange personal info. Excuse me Innergel for having to explain myself , but for the record I did send him a private message approx. 5 days ago before the product arrived, indicating the Arcobaleno would be available to him at my cost as a gesture of goodwill for his time and efforts ref. the SA project if he desired. Bro, this is the internet, not my work place, home or local pub. We have a common interest that brings us all together. Let's not ruin it over unfounded accusations ie. "shabbily treated", especially if you're not abreast of the facts.


----------



## barry1021

Hadn't realized that Cannibal took one of Innergel's frames. Cannibal it's a good gesture to offer it to Innergel, I hope he takes you up on it. As a further offer of good faith, I think you should mail it to him at your cost. I would also point out that one of the reasons Innergel undertook this project was to save big on shipping. Whether it works or not, your cost is now at the two frame rate, and your generous offer requires him to pay at a rate which may be higher than he wanted to....just a thought.

In any case, it would be helpful if you take exact ST and TT measurements to help us confirm actual sizes across the size spectrum, thanks

b21


----------



## barry1021

teoteoteo said:


> If we may ask what is he charging for the frames?


can we order in groups of three? If he can do two in one box, we should be able to do 4. We have a naturally formed group of four already Innergel

b21


----------



## cannibal

*measurements*



barry1021 said:


> Hadn't realized that Cannibal took one of Innergel's frames. Cannibal it's a good gesture to offer it to Innergel, I hope he takes you up on it. As a further offer of good faith, I think you should mail it to him at your cost. I would also point out that one of the reasons Innergel undertook this project was to save big on shipping. Whether it works or not, your cost is now at the two frame rate, and your generous offer requires him to pay at a rate which may be higher than he wanted to....just a thought.
> 
> In any case, it would be helpful if you take exact ST and TT measurements to help us confirm actual sizes across the size spectrum, thanks
> 
> b21


IMHO, in terms of personal responsibility on the internet, my previous offer is extremely fair and reasonable. Measurements of 60cm Strada and 60cm Arcobaleno are as follows:
ST= 60cm center to center
TT= 58 cm center to center


----------



## MerckxMad

Have we reached the point where it is no longer feasible to do this as a group buy? Despite Innergel's best efforts, it has been weeks since this first started and we're not really any closer to a deal. Others seem to have had success doing individual deals. Maybe this seller simply can't handle a group purchase. I'd like to pursue a frameset on my own, but don't want to tick off any of my fellow Merckxites. It's bad mojo. What say you all?


----------



## singlecross

MerckxMad said:


> Have we reached the point where it is no longer feasible to do this as a group buy? Despite Innergel's best efforts, it has been weeks since this first started and we're not really any closer to a deal. Others seem to have had success doing individual deals. Maybe this seller simply can't handle a group purchase. I'd like to pursue a frameset on my own, but don't want to tick off any of my fellow Merckxites. It's bad mojo. What say you all?


It appears that this Fellowship is nearing its end despite Innergel's best efforts. Innergel, you can take me off the list. Many sincere thanks for the effort and the original find. 

MerckxMad, It is fine with me to persue this on your own since you and I are on Innergel's list for the same approximate frame sizes. I am assuming that Marz has scooped up the listed 53 MXL on his own so that frame is probably out of play.

I am still interested in a 54 MXL to be delivered to New England and will now go it alone. Any shipping savings in a group buy would probably be negated for me when I have to then pay shipping from Dallas to Maine. Best of luck all... and lets see 'em when you get 'em.

singlecross


----------



## cannibal

*stand by*

Cannibal, did you have to pay any customs when picking up your frames?

So now I just sits and waits.[/QUOTE]

Marz,
I will send you a private message regarding your question.


----------



## zmudshark

I got an answer from Rashid on sizing:


_I do have a 52 c-t-c Arcobaleno frame & fork in stock._
_Top tube 52.5 c-t-c_
_Price R4400(approx US$565) excluding shipping_
_Regards_
_Rashid

_That size will not work for me. Innergel, please take me completely off the list. Thanks for all your effort.


----------



## Guest

What is this pathological hatred you have for a 140 mm stem???



 zmudshark said:


> I got an answer from Rashid on sizing:
> 
> 
> _I do have a 52 c-t-c Arcobaleno frame & fork in stock._
> _Top tube 52.5 c-t-c_
> _Price R4400(approx US$565) excluding shipping_
> _Regards_
> _Rashid_
> 
> That size will not work for me. Innergel, please take me completely off the list. Thanks for all your effort.


----------



## innergel

All right everyone. It seems anarchy has set in and everyone is getting impatient. Which I figured would happen. I'm going to end my efforts and let everyone try and do the deal on your own directly with Rashid. 

Cannibal, I've gotta say that I'm pretty perturbed that you went around the group to do this deal on your own. Everyone else was waiting patiently so it would not have been too much to ask of you to do the same. If you would have done this only for the frame you requested then it would not have been so much of an issue. That you took a frame that was spoken for by someone else is bad form, regardless of who asked for it. The reality is that if you had simply emailed me and told me your intentions, I would have said you could have it. You did offer me the Arcobaleno at your cost, but I'll pass. 

Good luck with the frames everyone. I'm glad I found the stash and that everyone is trying to get them to ride the. It makes me happy to know they will be ridden and not hanging in a shop gathering dust. I'm happy with my MXL and it should be up and running shortly. I'll post pics when I can. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest. 

Thanks for the kind words everyone has sent to me during this deal. I'm sorry I couldn't get it done for everyone.


----------



## atpjunkie

*and what did we learn*

somebody tried to do something really nice for the lot of us
not only took the time to tell us of a great find, but tried to spread the wealth
this someone then got sh!tin his sandbox for doing so

inner I'll still work wit cha on those bigger frames if you are still doing so. we could at least split the shipping to the US


----------



## Guest

atpjunkie said:


> somebody tried to do something really nice for the lot of us
> not only took the time to tell us of a great find, but tried to spread the wealth
> this someone then got sh!tin his sandbox for doing so


Agreed.

Sad it happened.

Innergel, Thank you very much for allyour good effort on this.

That said, I just bought a De Rosa Primato!!!

Chrome lugs and all


----------



## MerckxMad

First off, I'd like to thank Innergel for all of his efforts in trying to put this deal together and for sharing his find with us. Second, you can take me off the list for each of my requests. I have contacted Rashid about a Corsa or MXL with a 55 top tube. If that conflicts with anyone who had a prior claim on this size frame, please let me know immediately and I will wait until you have had an opportunity to purchase. 

BTW, I received an email from Rashid within minutes of my inquiry with sizing info, a photo, and pricing. Perhaps he is better at working indivual deals. Best of luck to all of you.

MM


----------



## Guest

MerckxMad said:


> First off, I'd like to thank Innergel for all of his efforts in trying to put this deal together and for sharing his find with us. Second, you can take me off the list for each of my requests. I have contacted Rashid about a Corsa or MXL with a 55 top tube. If that conflicts with anyone who had a prior claim on this size frame, please let me know immediately and I will wait until you have had an opportunity to purchase.
> 
> BTW, I received an email from Rashid within minutes of my inquiry with sizing info, a photo, and pricing. Perhaps he is better at working indivual deals. Best of luck to all of you.
> 
> MM


Honestly, I suspect it is more a case that he has finally figured out that there is osme interest in these things, and the fact that he was probably sitting at his desk when you sent it.

I have known about these frames for a few years and have corresponded with him of and on over that time with a view to buying one or two.

I have gone as much as week between sending an email, and getting a reply, and his replies have always been pretty short, and not too helpful.

Probably Innergel's efforts have finally stirred him off his duff, just not enough to actually answer Inner's emails.


----------



## teoteoteo

Thanks, Gel. Though I took my name of the list due to a Merckx found locally, I still appreciate the effort and the heads up. I still wouldn't mind an MXL so maybe oneday I'll go for one of those. As it is I have an unbuilt Corsa so I I don't suspect I'll add another just yet.


----------



## barry1021

*Thanks again Innergel*



innergel said:


> All right everyone. It seems anarchy has set in and everyone is getting impatient. Which I figured would happen. I'm going to end my efforts and let everyone try and do the deal on your own directly with Rashid.
> 
> Cannibal, I've gotta say that I'm pretty perturbed that you went around the group to do this deal on your own. Everyone else was waiting patiently so it would not have been too much to ask of you to do the same. If you would have done this only for the frame you requested then it would not have been so much of an issue. That you took a frame that was spoken for by someone else is bad form, regardless of who asked for it. The reality is that if you had simply emailed me and told me your intentions, I would have said you could have it. You did offer me the Arcobaleno at your cost, but I'll pass.
> 
> Good luck with the frames everyone. I'm glad I found the stash and that everyone is trying to get them to ride the. It makes me happy to know they will be ridden and not hanging in a shop gathering dust. I'm happy with my MXL and it should be up and running shortly. I'll post pics when I can. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everyone has sent to me during this deal. I'm sorry I couldn't get it done for everyone.


I finally saw a pix of the arco, and it wasn't what I expected. At almost that moment, Nickb4 emailed me and asked me if I was going for it, because he wanted it but wanted to honor the order in the thread. Class act. Hope he gets it.

Just trying to coordinate 4 people was confusing, trying to get everything done must have been extremely tough. In hindsight, since Cannibal says he got two in one box, we probably should have had them sent that way to one place. Live and learn. At least they are all going to good homes and will be ridden instead of collecting dust.

b21


----------



## Guest

As it happens I had an email from another forum member this afternoon looking to get in on a 51 or 52.

I introduced him into the group, hopefully he will get a bike.

I think I am dropping out. I have two MAX frames and I just bought my De Rosa Primato on the weekend - so I think I'm good for a long time.


----------



## KayTee

Innergel - I am so appreciative of all the planning, time and angst you put in trying to build a group deal. Sorry it didn't work, but them's the breaks. Thank you mucho from the Tees! :thumbsup:


----------



## cannibal

*Cannibal apoligizes*



innergel said:


> All right everyone. It seems anarchy has set in and everyone is getting impatient. Which I figured would happen. I'm going to end my efforts and let everyone try and do the deal on your own directly with Rashid.
> 
> Cannibal, I've gotta say that I'm pretty perturbed that you went around the group to do this deal on your own. Everyone else was waiting patiently so it would not have been too much to ask of you to do the same. If you would have done this only for the frame you requested then it would not have been so much of an issue. That you took a frame that was spoken for by someone else is bad form, regardless of who asked for it. The reality is that if you had simply emailed me and told me your intentions, I would have said you could have it. You did offer me the Arcobaleno at your cost, but I'll pass.
> 
> Good luck with the frames everyone. I'm glad I found the stash and that everyone is trying to get them to ride the. It makes me happy to know they will be ridden and not hanging in a shop gathering dust. I'm happy with my MXL and it should be up and running shortly. I'll post pics when I can. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everyone has sent to me during this deal. I'm sorry I couldn't get it done for everyone.


Innergel,
for the record, I'm sorry you're pissed off. If you change your mind about the Arcobaleno, let me know. I hope your MXL build turns out well.


----------



## cannibal

*wrong assessment, surprise, surprise....*



innergel said:


> All right everyone. It seems anarchy has set in and everyone is getting impatient. Which I figured would happen. I'm going to end my efforts and let everyone try and do the deal on your own directly with Rashid.
> 
> Cannibal, I've gotta say that I'm pretty perturbed that you went around the group to do this deal on your own. Everyone else was waiting patiently so it would not have been too much to ask of you to do the same. If you would have done this only for the frame you requested then it would not have been so much of an issue. That you took a frame that was spoken for by someone else is bad form, regardless of who asked for it. The reality is that if you had simply emailed me and told me your intentions, I would have said you could have it. You did offer me the Arcobaleno at your cost, but I'll pass.
> 
> For the record and regarding this matter, you were innacurrate about cannibal's character.


----------



## Guest

cannibal said:


> innergel said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right everyone. It seems anarchy has set in and everyone is getting impatient. Which I figured would happen. I'm going to end my efforts and let everyone try and do the deal on your own directly with Rashid.
> 
> Cannibal, I've gotta say that I'm pretty perturbed that you went around the group to do this deal on your own. Everyone else was waiting patiently so it would not have been too much to ask of you to do the same. If you would have done this only for the frame you requested then it would not have been so much of an issue. That you took a frame that was spoken for by someone else is bad form, regardless of who asked for it. The reality is that if you had simply emailed me and told me your intentions, I would have said you could have it. You did offer me the Arcobaleno at your cost, but I'll pass.
> 
> For the record and regarding this matter, you were innacurrate about cannibal's character.
> 
> 
> 
> it would seem not ................
Click to expand...


----------



## cannibal

toomanybikes said:


> it would seem not ................


For closure purposes, it would seem so....


----------



## r_mutt

i just ordered a 52 Corsa 01. 

thanks to the those who laid the groundwork for me to make this possible!


----------



## tidi

*can't help*

but to bring this thread alive again. i just ordered from Rashid an al sprint frame/fork 
. should land in oz in about a week.


----------



## innergel

tidi said:


> but to bring this thread alive again. i just ordered from Rashid an al sprint frame/fork
> . should land in oz in about a week.


SUPER THREAD DREDGE!

Awesome news on the alu sprint. I'm glad you got it.


I wonder if Rashid has any of the steel frames left from the original list?


----------



## tidi

i'm not sure but i read somewhere on his site that he has 200 frames in stock so must still have a lot of them. 
his email response started out excellent with me then got slower as i went on but overall not too bad. hope the frame measurements are correct as per his measurements


----------



## HigherGround

I would suspect that 200 frames refers to all brands, so the Merckx stock may be limited. (Just a guess.)

I scored one of the 54 cm MX Leaders about 2 years ago, so thanks again to Innergel for sharing this information with us!


----------



## innergel

HigherGround said:


> I would suspect that 200 frames refers to all brands, so the Merckx stock may be limited. (Just a guess.)
> 
> I scored one of the 54 cm MX Leaders about 2 years ago, so thanks again to Innergel for sharing this information with us!


I think he only had maybe 40-50 of the old steel Merckx when I was there. We bought probably 2/3's of them, so I'd be suprised if he had more than a handful of the old one's left. The shop is pretty big so I'm sure the 200 frames are everything he has, not just the steel Merckx.


----------



## Mosovich

*I'm looking for..*

an MX Leader in a 57.. Know of any out there??


----------

